# Vertical silos



## CriHart

Hi, 
Does anyone know another meaning of the term silo beside those of  “siloz; groapă de nutreţ”?
 It’s a text in wich companies are told about the _“simplification of complex environments through consolidation, automation and virtualization of resources, breaking down_ *vertical silos*_, eliminating redundant elements and reducing costs”._ 
In this case the “vertical silos” have nothing to do with the “nutreţ”, the text being addressed to all kind of companies. Can anyone help me understand the meaning of the “vertical silos”?


----------



## los_setenta

granar, hambar, patul, magazie de cereale...

depozit de cereale...


----------



## CriHart

los_setenta said:


> depozit de cereale...


 
tocmai, ca sigur nu inseamna depozit de cereale. Ar trebui sa fie un termen utilizat in mediul tehnic, dar care nu are nici cea mai mica legatura cu granarul, depozitul sau silozul. Este o expresie noua si in limba engleza si nu stiu sub ce forma s-a preluat in limba romana.  Dar, cunoscand tot textul pot sa spun ca este vorba de anumite metode tehnice ce permit corporatiilor sa gestioneze mai usor resursele si sa-si maximizeze profitul. Este vorba de toate corporatiile si textul nu are nici cea mai mica legatura cu domeniul agricol.


----------



## los_setenta

Oooooo...K!


Mama mea lucreaza la COMCEREAL si nu mi-a zis nimic de vreo noutate tehnologica... in sfarsit... 


Poate poti suna la Ministerul Agriculturii, sigur au vreun numar pentru informatii sau un birou. Poate au forum pe net.


Succes!

M.


----------



## CriHart

los_setenta said:


> Oooooo...K!
> 
> 
> Mama mea lucreaza la COMCEREAL si nu mi-a zis nimic de vreo noutate tehnologica... in sfarsit...
> 
> 
> Poate poti suna la Ministerul Agriculturii, sigur au vreun numar pentru informatii sau un birou. Poate au forum pe net.
> 
> 
> Succes!
> 
> M.


 
Multumesc, M. , voi descoperi eu cumva ce inseamna. Textul este integral despre IT si eu ma refeream ca trebuie sa fie vreo metafora. Dar probabil ca ma depaseste putin 
Si explicatia Google (de aici) ma depaseste...


----------

